# Butterfree VS Beedrill



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

The original common Bug types... Butterfree and Beedrill. Which do YOU prefer? Personally, I like Beedrill better- more streamlined shape and some actual combat ability (EDIT: well, before Butterfree got the buff in D/P, it did that better...). And no x4 Rock weak.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree. It's prettier and can learn psychic, flying, poison, bug and some leaf attacks.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree, because it has the second-most accurate sleep attack in the game (Compopundeyes-boosted Sleep Powder). :D And now it gets special STAB attacks, which is always nice.

(That and the part where it's my second favorite Pokémon.)


----------



## surskitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree, because it's actually usable.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Beedrill. It's steemline and has a cool design.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree, purely on the fact that it's a special attacker. I've always preffered special attackers to physical attackers. Butterfree can also learn Psychic, one of my favourite moves. Butterfree has a nicer wing design, which the lines are less jagged, and it has a nicer shiny form.

Butterfree can learn a good variety off attacks, has great accuracy for inducing the status effects paralysation, poisoning, sleep and severe poisoning. Now that there are 'special' bug moves, it is also a lot more useful.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

Beedrill, I like it


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Beedrill, I like it


Is there any _reasoning_ behind this?


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, it was one of the first Pokemon I ever caught,  and when I battle my brother he always lost against it.  It's really more of nostalgia that makes me like it over Butterfree.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree
its cuter


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree.
Because bees annoy the shit out of me and butterflys do not.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree. Cuter, with a wide variety of skills, and I have a pathological fear of wasps, bees, and other stinging insects.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

I like both equally, but now, in the D/P, Butterfree is awesom and Beedrill is put in second place.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't like either that much, but I have a bit of a bond with Beedrill, because when I used to play the card game, I pwned with a Beedrill-Poisoning Deck.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree because it can learn psychic moves, and they look better.

I never liked the Weedle line one bit I wouldn't ever catch them if they weren't needed to complete the Pokedex.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree, because in the older games, I couldn't get Weedle, so I got Caterpie. And Butterfree learns Psychic attacks.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree~ For many reasons posted before.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 26, 2008)

I like both of them for various reasons:

Butterfree is adorable, it's a special attacker, it's body is purple (my third favorite color after brown and green), and it has weird red eyes.

Beedrill is a big wasp with needles for hands, I like its cocoon pre-evo better than Butterfree's, it's cry is awesome, and it _also_ has weird red eyes.

So I'll just go ahead and say I like Butterfree better, just because.


----------



## Flora (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree, because of prettyness.  And special-ness.

*looks at sister unevolving Metapod* Helloooooooooooooooooo?  You in there?  *explaining She dropped her Crystal game while it was evolving, and it never evolved. Ever.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 26, 2008)

Beedrill. Always liked the cooler-looking one. Butterfree is good in its own ways, but it's... a butterfly. Personally, I'd find a bee cooler.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree, because bees are scary. So are wasps. Plus, Sleep powder wins.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

Butterfree. It can learn more differently-typed attacks. Also, it's cuter and stinging things are not fun. And because I like naming Caterpies Cherry Pie (starts with 'C' and ends with 'pie').


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Butterfree, as it is cuter. ^^


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Butterfree more because I have this insane fear of wasps and bees, plus the fact that I like Caterpie a lot more than Weedle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Butterfree because it's so much prettier than Beedrill. And also, special attacks. I do prefer special attacks to physical.


----------



## Altaria-Lover (Jun 28, 2008)

Butterfree.
Everything about it is so much better. The STAB moves it now gets, for one. Compoundeyes are always nice. And, it's pretty.

Plus, I absolutely DESPISE bees of any sort.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Butterfree is so much more unique.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 28, 2008)

Butterfree, because it has(Compopundeyes-boosted Sleep Powder).Also it Always helped me in RBY againist Brock and it was with me and helped me through the game easier. It was one of the pokemon I trained hard in GSC and in RSE and DP the sprites have better graphics so I can worship Butterfree's cuteness and beauty.Also cause of Sleep powder and Psychic which are some of my fav moves. Oh, and TCOD is my fav website and butterfree is butterfree's second fav pokemon so yeah.
Wow that was long. I hope that Butterfree continues to be popular and for nintendo not to make more butterfree rip offs[like beautifly]Bye. 

From the Butterfree over beedrill girl EeveeSkitty


----------



## PichuK (Jun 28, 2008)

Butterfree. It's actually useable.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Butterfree because it can learn Psychic attacks, and because it is a special attacker. Also because bees aren't very nice.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Jun 28, 2008)

Butterfree, it's......... prettyful. :D Plus it's better competitively.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 28, 2008)

I love them both... they both used to be my favorite Pokemon at one point (before I realized how cool Scyther was, back in the olden days)... Please don't make me choooose...

I kind of feel sorry for Beedrill... it's gotten shafted completely, void of any real playability... But it's so cool looking, much cooler than Vespiquen. But then again Butterfree is so pwetty... augh...*head spins*


----------



## Kaito (Jun 29, 2008)

Butterfree.

For the numerous other reasons stated above~  Also because I hate bees. :D CAN YOU FEEL THE BIAS TONIGHT?


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 29, 2008)

Beedrill. I never really used Butterfree. Meh, I had one, but really now. Psychic on Brock's pokemon? Mankey is much more suited. <3

That'd be the only reason I'd use it.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Butterfree, I have a shiny pink one on Diamond that I caught at the begining of FireRed.  It was my first shiny other than the red Gyrados.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

I originally liked Butterfree, but Beedrill was the first Shiny I ever saw, so its sentimental value makes it more appealing. ^^;

Edit: Zomg Roxxor I'm your evil twin.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 29, 2008)

Butterfree. It's mroe useful and looks better.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 29, 2008)

Butterfree saved me in Yellow version against Brock. :D (then I threw it in a box and never saw it again.) But I will always have a certain fondness for it. I was once watching Teachy TV and the guy sent out a shiny Butterfree D: It was random too, because we rewatched it and when he sent it out again it was normal... Pity we couldn't catch it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 29, 2008)

Beedrill. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

@Meririn

We should level them up and battle them. (Not really.)


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always liked the less-liked thing. I don't know why. I liked LeafGreen over FireRed, Sapphire over Ruby, Pearl over Diamond, Blue over Red...

So in this case, I like Beedrill over Butterfree.


----------



## sagefo (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer beedrill simply because of how awesome it looks.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 22, 2009)

Overall, I like Beedrill because it looks totally badass, but Butterfree's pretty close for combat ability.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFLY -

Oh. Ummm.

Butterfree!


----------



## brandman (Jul 22, 2009)

Vrai Espoir said:


> I've always liked the less-liked thing. I don't know why. I liked LeafGreen over FireRed, Sapphire over Ruby, Pearl over Diamond, Blue over Red...
> 
> So in this case, I like Beedrill over Butterfree.


I like the opposite of everything you said up there (except beedrill). Beedrill is AWESOME he can kick some @$$! *cough* *cough* Eh, excuse me I meant, uhh, uhhh, can! Can, yes, that's right, CAN. _*That should work.*_ Anyways, Butterfree is pretty good though, but I prefer Beedrill.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Beedrill better because no other Pokemon has a cry that goes like that. It's kind of redundant to have three Pokemon with the same cry as Caterpie. (Well, Butterfree's is a bit different, but still basically alike). Even though I like butterflies a lot, Butterfree can't learn Twineedle, the only move that can poison and is not Poison-type itself.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 23, 2009)

I prefer Butterfree. So cute~ But Beedrill is pretty clawfaced with its stingers. BUZZ~


----------



## Claudster (Jul 23, 2009)

Beedrill, just because I like his colour scheme more than butterfree's.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a close descision, since Butterfree is cute, but Beedrill is cool. I can't really decide...


----------



## Solyeuse (Jul 25, 2009)

Butterfree. It's cuter and better. 97.5% accurate sleep move, with a 97.5% accurate paralyz move? Plus it gets Psychic.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't really care about _in_ battle but Butterfree is definitely my favourite. As a kid, Butterfree was one of my favourite pokemon and characters in the anime, its also cuter and the noise it makes is also great :D (I also had one at Lv100 in Leaf Green.)


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 26, 2009)

I prefer Butterfree because I never figured out how to use Beedrill effectively.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 26, 2009)

Both of them faint too easily.  =P

Well, actually, I kinda like them both... I guess I'd have to say Beedrill though, only because he's my favorite color scheme (yellow and black =3) and because he has those awesome stingers.  (And I like pointy things.  o_O)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 26, 2009)

Beedrill. I share a bond with it after using it in my Red version (It grew to become my second-strongest Pokemon after Charizard) and I've used it in every Red or FireRed file so far. Plus, I like its design more, and Twineedle is one of my favourite moves (Even if it's sorta shabby).


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 26, 2009)

Beedrill because it looks bad-ass, has an awesome name, and has a signature move, Twineedle, which is also sweet because it is the only non-Poison type move that can poison the target.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 26, 2009)

Beedril for nostalgic pourposes
I used it in Crystal, Firered and XD (lol XD)


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 27, 2009)

Butterfreeee. Better looking, can learn a variety of different attacks (different types, both physical and status-affecting), and I used to watch the anime a lot as a kid, so I loved Ash's Butterfree.


----------



## Lili (Jul 28, 2009)

Beedrill. It was probably one of the only Pokemon besides the starters that I even bothered to evolve to its final evolution. For some odd reason, I named it Hermione(crazy over the Harry potter series then, and it's coming back now) and it almost became a favorite, until I got a stronger Pokemon and it went from my team straight to the PC.


----------



## Entei (Jul 28, 2009)

Beedrill, because bees beat butterflies. :p


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 28, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Beedrill. I share a bond with it after using it in my Red version (It grew to become my second-strongest Pokemon after Charizard) and I've used it in every Red or FireRed file so far. Plus, I like its design more, and Twineedle is one of my favourite moves (Even if it's sorta shabby).


This is like the exact oppisite of my statement. I'm going to rewrite it.

Butterfree. I share a bond with it after using it in my Leaf Green version (It grew to become my second-strongest Pokemon after Venasaur) and I've used it in every Pearl or Leaf Green file so far. Plus, I like its design more, and silver wind is one of my favourite moves (Even if it's sorta shabby).


----------



## Purplemew12 (Mar 8, 2010)

I like Butterfree better because of all the powder attacks. What my pokemon somewhat lack in levels and strength, they make up for with status conditions like poison...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 1, 2010)

Butterfree. Caterpie was the first pokemon I ever caught, and Butterfree was the first Pokemon I evolved fully. It's got special meaning for me.


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 1, 2010)

Butterfree. I'm scared of bees, so Beedrill's cry always freaked me out.


----------



## departuresong (Jun 2, 2010)

Beedrill is infinitely cooler aesthetically, but Butterfree is actually somewhat usable. Gonna go with Beedrill, but I recognize that it's pretty damn useless.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 2, 2010)

Butterfree is amazing and the best admin ever.

I don't even know who this Beedrill person is. >:P


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 2, 2010)

Beedrill... It's more menacing, and has the signature move... Twin Needles!


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm... BOTH.
Okay, redundant to even answer if I like both.

Butterfree because it learns Confusion.
Beedrill because it looks awesome and kakuna>metapod.

I do say that more bug catchers should evolve their pokemon- I want to battle beedrill and butterfree, dangit!


----------



## @lex (Jun 8, 2010)

Butterfree. It's prettier.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 8, 2010)

Butterfree. It's just that awesome.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 8, 2010)

Butterfree because it's usable, and Psychic.


----------



## .... (Jul 27, 2010)

Butterfree, namely because it's an adorable little butterfly who can use Psychic attacks.


----------

